# Do any of you deviate from catering?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just curious as to what all of you do in addition to catering......


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We operate a restaurant along with doing catering. I actually got into the catering portion of the business to help utilize the kitchen space more since we have far more capacity and storage than we will ever use for in-house needs. And the catering has overall helped contribute to our bottom line, its still only a small portion of our gross receipts.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

What we do get from our catering segment is that is usually the time I go out and buy new equipment or restock on tableware, flatware or glassware. So if I need to buy enough new flatware to seat a party of 200, then I have my replacement for the restaurant for the rest of the year.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

you are catering in house or out? do you use any rentals?


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Does dancing count?


----------



## thenook (Jan 27, 2009)

We own a cafe that used to be a bakery, so the kitchen is HUGE. It's wasted space if I don't do catering as well.


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Until recently I had 2 Restaurants & Catering co. decided I was "helping" the Pastry Chef more than I should, so after selling both Restaurants I went to WCI and took the P&B program. Then I opened a Cafe' & Dessert shop specializing in Wedding and Sculpted cakes and still Cater.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just directed and managed the 7th stl food and wine show mainstage....which means building commando kitchens (2) from the ground up, our wash area is 3 bus tubs. 5 staff assist me in prepping all mise....including many options...ie rissotto may be from made on stage with a beauty we premade, so 2x risotto.
2 days of chefs, all but one from out of town......with Tony LaRussa making a vegetarian chili on stage, serious big hunkin' world series rings on each hand.

6 chefs on Sat, 4 on Sun......each year I meet and learn from those that come through.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

I hold cooking parties at people's homes for 6 to 10 people when i am not catering. They are a lot of fun and usually lasts 3 hours or more.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got a one on one Kosher Cooking Class/Personal Chef bastardization for 3-4 hours tomorrow. Basically pick up veg from Whole Foods and cook with an orthodox Jewish man in his home. 

Today is 1/2 sheet cake baking for a friend, thank goodness it does not have to be decorated.....been way too long since the wilton tips have been used.

Monday personal cheffing.....with the added bonus of cooking 3 course lunch for 5.

Nice to have other options to draw upon.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

It is nice to have other options and these days very necessary. You sure do keep all your irons in the fire; don't forget to stop and smell the bacon. LOL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

not a problem


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I nurture body & soul - the catering, baking special orders for a bakery, minimal personal cheffing when I get calls are the body -

30 years as a social worker is the soul part - I continue to work 1/2 time as a social worker

pgr


----------

